
Subtle visual cues nudge users to reveal more in online forums - rbanffy
https://news.psu.edu/story/543000/2018/11/06/research/subtle-visual-cues-nudge-users-reveal-more-online-forums
======
news_hacker
A link to the actual paper with more detailed sample images:

[https://dl.acm.org/ft_gateway.cfm?id=3274359&ftid=2013951&dw...](https://dl.acm.org/ft_gateway.cfm?id=3274359&ftid=2013951&dwn=1&CFID=29457501&CFTOKEN=57fb10c0a4d8d1c4-DB0A1EAC-D62C-9FC0-C456F4BA8DDA89FC)
[PDF]

~~~
exikyut
NB: this 302-redirects to a URL that only works for you[r IP] for a short
period of time.

(Noticed this after ^S after delay resulted in a 403)

~~~
JdeBP
[https://dx.doi.org/10.1145/3274359](https://dx.doi.org/10.1145/3274359) is a
more stable way of finding the paper.

------
itsdrewmiller
> The researchers recruited 218 participants from Amazon Mechanical Turk, an
> online task platform. The volunteers were randomly assigned to one of six
> different websites that were designed to reflect a site with a crowd cue or
> one without the crowd cue, a site with a connectivity cue or no connectivity
> cue, or a site that reflected the community framing or no framing.

n=218 across 6 groups testing 3 different variables (also why not 2^3=8
groups?). Let me know when it replicates. :-|

~~~
mitchtbaum
> Let me know when it replicates. :-|

Why not just put a (tentative) next to the findings and take it for what it
is?

~~~
User23
Why not just put a (tentative) next to your newspaper’s astrology column?

Clickbait Crap like this is why there is a replication crisis.

~~~
mitchtbaum
astrology tentative?.. ha!

"Millionaires don't use astrology, billionaires do."

> replication crisis

more like a paradigm crisis... Scientism ftl!

------
ergothus
> In a study, researchers found that people using an online sexual health
> forum featuring computer graphics, called icons

Wow...this reads like news about the "World Wide Web" and "Information
Superhighway" from 1995. Takes me back.

~~~
disposedtrolley
I had to double check the publish date!

------
anigbrowl
Sure, this is one reason voting rings exist, to create an illusion of
plurality for what is often an extremely fringe viewpoint. This has been
weaponized for years.

------
emmab
> The size of the crowd suggested by the icon changed randomly for
> participants so that they were not merely jumping on the bandwagon of a
> large crowd, according to the researchers

.... so it was a lie?

~~~
lozenge
Users coming from Mechanical Turk probably don't expect it to be really real.

